# Wide projection



## matto889 (Feb 2, 2008)

I want to be able to put two projectors next to each other and then match them up next 2 each other to make one really wide screen but how do i split the video across it. I would like to do it on a mac. Is there a software program that can do this.


----------



## Stoldal (Feb 2, 2008)

The easiest way is to get a graphics card that has two ports on it. I know that works on PCs, but i dont know about Mac. I am thinking that you can do the same thing on a Mac. If you do a thread search you will find a few thread that talk about the same thing, mostly.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know about full capabilities, but I think that the Pro Video addition to Q-Lab might be able to do this with a dual head graphics card.


----------



## Raktor (Feb 2, 2008)

A media server like a Hippotizer will do this, but probably too expensive for your needs. They blend the image in the middle so the projectors overlap slightly and merge into one; instead of two sharp edges that you have to align.


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 2, 2008)

I am not a 100% sure if this will work, but it is worth checking out. It costs $290. If you use a single computer's VGA output and the double image strecher (one output to each projector), you may be able to accomplish your goal.


http://www.markertek.com/SearchProd...16&sort=prod&skuonly=0&search=vga&pagesize=20


----------



## Footer (Feb 2, 2008)

You either want an NVIDIA video card or a dual head to go.... either way you will either want to run this off a laptop so you still have a screen or a dual head video card plus the splitter. You WILL have a line where the projectors meet, this does nothing to get rid of that. Media servers will take care of that/do the blending for you. 

http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/gxm/products/dh2go/home.php


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 25, 2008)

Also, many of the newer large venue projectors have built in image blending software.


----------

